# Just trying to deal.....



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sorry! I know this forum is mainly about goats, but I need to vent to fellow animal lovers. I am so frustrated. I'm crying more than I usually do.....Please bear with me. 

We have rescued yet another dog off our street. On Fri. the 19th, a Teacup Poodle was sighted at the dump, which is across the street from Animal Control. AC is closed Fri, Sat, & Sun. Numerous folks saw and tried to pick him up, including our mail lady, but he was so scared he just ran. Two different people said..... if he would help catch him, they would take him. Finally Tue. the 23rd(5 days later), he allowed my Mom to pick him up. He was so worn out, he could go no further. With the mail ladies help, the previous owner was located. This owner DID NOT want to be found! After several discussions, she admitted she had dumped him out at the AC's gate and just drove off. She said" he's blind, deaf, sick and just plain stupid. We never really wanted him anyways". :veryangry:

We have also learned that as of June 1, our county AC is now charging $40.00 to release a pet to them. NOW...I know why I have rescued 3 off my street since July 3rd. Oh! Did I mention, AC was built about 5 yrs ago, 3/4 of mile up our street? Most folks are not going to pay to turn over an unwanted pet!!! They just throw them out, speed away and imagine AC will come waltzing out and pick them up off the street! AC does not pick any animals up off the street!! Even if they did, the baby is not going to wait around for 3 days for AC to notice them! They wander down the road looking for ....help. :hair:

As for our new charge....age is unknown. He could not open his mouth because of the matted hair. My first thought when my mom handed him to me was his lower jaw was broken...it was so crooked. The smell....just can't describe it! His teeth and gums are soo infected. A lower retained canine has punctured his sinus cavity on his right side. pus draining from his nose. A upper molar has abscessed, draining pus, on the other side. He only has 5 teeth left in his head... 3 canines, 2 upper back molars. He was so dehydrated, he could not close/blink his eyes. His penis... he could not re sheath. completely dried out. He could not defecate due to the mats. His first stools was like concrete! Fleas galore, several ticks, ingrown dew claws on front feet. I have NEVER seen anything like this in all my days. How this little guy has survived... it can only be a miracle. His will to live.... astounds me!

I contacted the two different people that said they would take him once we caught him, but they both backed out. So....I took him to the Vet the day after I brought him in. He is some better with the antibiotics, but has a long way to go. His blood work was not great... but the infection is so bad. Vet is concerned a bit, about the damage to his heart but has high hopes. Once we got him hydrated, things greatly improved. He is able to urinate and defecate normally now. He is lapping a slurry of baby food 4 times a day. He is scheduled for dental surgery Mon. morning. Surgery/anesthesia is so risky with the poor condition he is in, but we have no choice. The teeth have to be extracted. 

Financially, we can not afford his vet bills. Euthanize him...yes that is a less expensive choice.... but I just can't! This little dude is a trip! He is a 4 lb firecracker! Everyday...no every hour.... he makes us laugh with all his tricks! He dances, prances, sits up, talks, shakes hands, sits, stays, comes, goes to his bed with a point of your finger, so house broken... he rings the bell when he needs to go out. After he potties, I put him in his papoose while I bed every one down. He does not bark at the goats or birds....it sounds more like he is singing to them. How anyone could just throw him away like trash.. is just beyond my comprehension!!!

I am trying so hard to stay positive. I will fight as hard as he is fighting! Thanks y'all for letting me vent. Hugs to all. :grouphug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry you have been put in that position. That is so wonderful of you. What state are you in? Unfortunately it doesn't show on the app.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Karen. I'm in west Georgia.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you considered talking to law enforcement since you have located the previous owner? That is animal cruelty and abandonment, not to mention the health hazard to other creatures that he was prior to getting vet attention.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg people like his previous owner sicken me. if they're willing to do that with an innocent animal, no telling what else they're capable of!

can you try to set up a crowdfund to help you raise money for this little guy? 

another thing to consider, since you seem to pick up animals, is to register yourself as a charity (no clue how that can be accomplished where you are)? you can offer people tax forms for donations. if this is too much work, is there a local animal rescue that you can work with and officially be one of their volunteers?

last thing - THANK YOU for being a kind hearted soul for those who get tossed out. people like you give me hope that there are still good people on this earth. you're amazing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh the poor thing!!  
That is so great of you to take him in! :hug: he sounds like such an amazing little guy!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I took Lil Man in this morning for his dental surgery. His lower mandible is broken on both sides. It has been broken for sometime. Possibly why the lower canine has punctured his sinus cavity. The Vet told me not to worry, he would heal up fine. Estimated age is 12 to 15 years. His heart sounds fine and blood work looks better. Vet is also neutering him while he is under anesthesia at no charge! I am so thankful to finally get him on the road to recovery! I can't wait to have him back home this evening! :dance:


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Job. It sounds like your vet is a very caring individual as well. I hope Lil Man has a long and happy life with you! Have you thought of setting up a GoFundMe page? That might help with vet bills. Then just give us the link here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

God bless you for what you are doing. You are a true angel. So what is the vet cost? I would like to see if I could send you some money to help you out. It won't be a lot because my employer shut the doors and I unemployed but I can send some. PM me please.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AWE!!!..((Hugs)) and more ((hugs))!!!..Bless your heart and that of your husbands!! How horrible for that little man and what blessing he ending up in your care...He sure is a SR! lol..wow 15 years old is amazing he made it that long in his past care..but now his remaining days will be the life he deserves!!

I know (first hand) we want to save them all...but in doing so we can bury ourselves...3 rescues in such a short time!! it not only can empty our wallet but also our reserve...its so easy to get sucked down there and become emotional drained and spent!! There is such a huge need...there is more ways to deal with the situation....being proactive..started by petitioning the AC to change the policies...get more help for week ends...fund raisers for what ever the need...Maybe cameras to catch those who dump animals...And Def....see what can be done with this little mans previous owners who dumped him...It sounds like way more work but more animals can be saved from a group effort...Help organize adoption days ect...do what ever your time allows..bring others into it...more help the better! :hugs:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If there was a way to donate, I would be willing to donate money to the cause as well  I can't donate much either, but, would be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry for delay in updating. Grand Daughter is using laptop for school.

Thank you all so much! The kindness shown to me and Lil Man is so appreciated. I can't tell ya how much y'all have warmed my heart. :grouphug:

Lil Man is doing great! The Vet and his staff treated him like a King! I had quite a shock when I picked him up though. The Vet only charged for his medicine and Rabies vaccination! I really didn't know how to respond when they thanked me for taking him in! Doc said, he has fought to live, I was fighting for him and they had our back!! Every time I think about the lives this little guy has touched and how much he is loved.... well I just can't put it into words.

Sorry, this is not the greatest picture. I took this right before his surgery. I have to wait 10 days after surgery before I can bathe/groom him, so I'll post another pic then.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

OHMYGOSH! That's SOOOO awesome that your vet did that! AND so awesome that you took this little guy in. I'm always winding up with strays - but never anything this bad. I did have one that was fairly similar - thought he was a roly poly pug mix when I picked him up - thought the groomer gave me back the wrong dog when this skinny little Lhasa came out! LOL But yeah, nothing in physically as bad shape as this poor guy. That humans can do this to animals just infuriates me. But he's lucky to have found one of the GOOD humans (YOU!) and it sounds like he's got a lot of people going to bat for him. :grouphug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What an awesome story! You are a great person for helping this little guy! And I love your vet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! What a great vet! That little guy sure is cute!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

That is wonderful news!! What an awesome vet! I would go online and write awesome reviews for him on as many places as you can find. ;-)


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Tapsmom. Yes, I did! :applaud: You reminded me I haven't done an update here. Lil Man is much better. He thinks he is "King" of the farm and he is! I took him last Fri. for a recheck. He still has some infection where the Carnassial tooth abcessed on the left side, but another round of antibiotics will hopefully take care of it. Yep...I'm still amazed with my vet and his staff.....no charge. I just couldn't help it...I took them some homemade bread Sat. morning. He wants to re-check him again in 2 weeks and test for heartworms. Lil Man still has a bit of a cough/snort thing going on. Hopefully it's still just some sinus problem. Little stinker eats his "soup" four times a day, but will do his darnest to sneak some dry food. Scold him for finding the Goat berries and he's off like a rocket. Lil Man is my little hero and such a joy. 
I


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he is doing so well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...wonderful news on both..the pup and great vet!!...


----------

